# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  عاء سريع الاجابةبأسم الحسين

## حلوة

دعاء الحسين الإمام بن علي عليه السلام_ لطلب التوفيق


أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع  :walla: ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أست :walla: حق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .
اللهم أني أنشدك بدم المقتول بكربلاء كررها ثلاثا 



ادعو الله أن يوفقني في طلبتي لائن دعاء المؤمنين مستجاب اللهم أقضي وأستجب حاجة كل من قرءهذا الدعاءيااالله ياالله ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله :walla:  يستجيب ان شاء الله لنا ولكم
العودة إلى الصفحة الرئيسية

----------


## ام الحلوين

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديش*

*المعذره خيتو لتدخلي في تصحيح الموضوع*

----------


## مها 2008

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .

الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## عازفه الامل

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديش*

----------


## مها 2008

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ،
 وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ،
 وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## بقايا انسان

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ،* *سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده*

*اللهم اقضي حاجتنا وحاجة كل محتاج يالله*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك
دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*
*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## شوق المحبة

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## ندى الصباح

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .

الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## همسات مهمومه

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديش*

----------


## بنت البلوش

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكووورة اختي ع الدعااء 
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## نبراس النور

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## أسرار الليل

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .
جزيتي خيراا*
*في ميزان الاعمال ياارب
**
*

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------


## amerah

أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع  :walla: ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أست :walla: حق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .

----------


## أناشيد المطر

*أللهم إني أسألك توفيق أهل الهدى ، وأعمال أهل التقوى ، ومناصحة أهل التوبة ، وعزم أهل الصبر ، وحذر أهل الخشية ، وطلب أهل العلم ، وزينةأهل الورع ، وخوف أهل الجزع ، حتى أخافك . أللهم مخافة يحجزني عن معاصيك ، وحتى أعمل بطاعتك عملا أستحق به كرامتك ، وحتى أناصحك في التوبة خوفا لك ، وحتى أخلص لك في النصيحة حبا لك ، وحتى أتوكل عليك في الأمور حسن ظن بك ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .*

----------

